# Warcraft-Film: Diese Charaktere werden von den Schauspielern übernommen



## Sharlet (9. November 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Warcraft-Film: Diese Charaktere werden von den Schauspielern übernommen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Warcraft-Film: Diese Charaktere werden von den Schauspielern übernommen


----------



## OutsiderXE (9. November 2014)

Travis Fimmel spielt Anduin Lothar (eine Person).
Toby Kebbel spielt Durotan.

Jetzt weiß man zujmindest sicher dass es zur WC1-Zeit spielt. Mal sehen ob sie viele Elemente aus dem Buch The Last Guardian übernehmen.


----------



## Angeldust (9. November 2014)

OutsiderXE schrieb:


> Travis Fimmel spielt Anduin Lothar (eine Person).
> Toby Kebbel spielt Durotan.
> 
> Jetzt weiß man zujmindest sicher dass es zur WC1-Zeit spielt. Mal sehen ob sie viele Elemente aus dem Buch The Last Guardian übernehmen.



Es ist die Handlung von Orcs vs. Humans. Die Öffnung des Portals, die Korruption der Horde etc.

Jeder der nur ein bissl Warcraft gespielt hat kennt die Handlung


----------



## Enisra (9. November 2014)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Es ist die Handlung von Orcs vs. Humans. Die Öffnung des Portals, die Korruption der Horde etc.
> 
> Jeder der nur ein bissl Warcraft gespielt hat kennt die Handlung



ja, fast
es ist sind die kanonischen Elemente von der WC1 Story, weil die RTS ja damals noch 2 Paralelle Kampagnen hatten


----------



## Reaper1706 (9. November 2014)

Ich muss sagen, dass der Cast gar nicht mal so schlecht ist. Sind sehr interessante Charaktere dabei. Ich habe keine Ahnung vom Warcraft Universum, aber ich lasse mich mal überraschen. Travis Fimmel kennt seit Vikings jetzt sicher auch jeder. Cooler Typ!


----------



## Raltar (15. Dezember 2015)

"Toby Kebbel - Lothar (Hauptcharakter)" FALSCH!!!! Er spielt Durotan! Lothar kommt bei euch 2mal vor so btw!!!


----------



## McDrake (15. Dezember 2015)

Raltar schrieb:


> "Toby Kebbel - Lothar (Hauptcharakter)" FALSCH!!!! Er spielt Durotan! Lothar kommt bei euch 2mal vor so btw!!!


Und überhaupt1111elf!!! und so!!!


----------



## Worrel (15. Dezember 2015)

Reaper1706 schrieb:


> Travis Fimmel kennt seit Vikings jetzt sicher auch jeder.


vielleicht jeder, der _Vikings _gesehen hat, was auch immer das ist.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Dezember 2015)

Vikings ist eine neue Serie. Die ist auch noch auf einer to Watch list. Da geht es (titelgebend) um die Vikinger. Soll ziemlich gut sein von den Kritiken her gesehen.


----------

